# It Pays To Be A Little Slow Sometimes



## Casper (Sep 16, 2013)

_*Stammering....or Emalacultion lessons*_



_*A very pretty young speech     therapist was getting absolutely nowhere with her Stammerer's Action Group.*_

_*She had tried every technique in     the book, but still they stammered and stuttered.*_
_*Finally, totally exasperated, she     said;
*_
_*"If any of you can tell me     where you were born, without stuttering, I will have wild and     passionate sex with you until your muscles ache and  your eyes     water."*_
_*The Englishman immediately piped     up: "B-b-b-b-b-b-b-irmingham", he said.*_
_*"That's no use, Trevor" said     the speech therapist, "Who's next?"*_
_*The Scotsman raised his hand and     blurted out:"G-g-g-g-g-g-gl-lasgow".*_
_*That's no better either, Hamish.*_
_*Now, how about you, Alan?*_
_*The Irishman took a deep breath,     counted to 5 and eventually blurted out: " London ".*_
_*Brilliant, Alan! Said the speech     therapist and immediately set about living up to her promise.*_
_*After 15 minutes of exceptionally     steamy sex, the couple paused for breath and Alan said;*_
_*. . . . . *_
_*. . . . *_
_*. . . . "d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-erry".*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

:lofl::lofl:  Love it casper


----------

